# UsAndThem's 180 Tank Journal.



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm really excited to share with everyone what I have done so far and what i will be doing in the weeks to come.

*Stocklist*

Stendker Discus x 8
Bleeding Heart tetra x 6
Corydora julii x 4
Corydora Plateatus x1
Cardinal Tetra x 15
Rummynose tetra x 8
Bristlenose Pleco x 1

*The Tank*

The tank is a 180 Gallon Marineland tank 72''x24''x24'' with a black painted pine stand. Purchased at Big Als Aquarium services in Mississauga , ON.

*Filtration*

So , I decided I would go with two Fluval FX 6's . I know some of you may be thinking "Why didn't you go with a sump ? " My honest answer is this , I just really like the FX 6. I like the look , also have quiet it has been and plus lots of great reviews. I have done sump before and just wanted to try something new that's all.

*Aquarium Backround*

I decided that I would purchase a 3D Aquarium backround from Aquatic FX right here in Toronto. The specific backround I went with is called the "amazon 3D backround which is what you will see in the picture . It's arriving today. I will be hiding everything behind it- holes will be drilled to allow for maximum flow through the backround.

*Substrate*

Bomix natural beach sand purchased from Rona here in Toronto. also went with Estes Spectrastone Gravel doing a mix of the two.

*Decor*

To keep it natural looking I decided to stick to just wood for decor. Manzanita wood to be precise. these are the exact pieces that I am using purchased and shipped from California.the first two had to be trimmed down to fit in the tank , those pieces may end up as litter in the substrate or , suspended as a root system into the water not sure yet we will see.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

*actual photo's*

Water is completely full of tanin at the moment. Im only on week two of my Fishless cycle. sorry for the quality of the photos .

And just because it's the internet - I've added some photos of my cats.

*Update*

After a few more weeks The tank is fully cycled. took just over 4 weeks with a fishless cycle. If there is one thing I may add about cycling a tank that way is this.. DO NOT feed ammonia more than once in 24 hours. even if it has dropped to 0 PPM in 8-12 hours , this will unnecessarily prolong the time it takes for the nitrobacter bacteria to develop. raising ammonia to over 1 PPM after the initial 5 PPM is useless and unless you plan on putting "free willy" in your aquarium it is not needed.

I've added a Fluval T5 HO Quad light its only 36" much to small for my aquarium . I will be purchasing another one in a few weeks.

I also decided to do a bit of aquascaping. THIS IS MY FIRST SCAPE , go easy on me ha ha . It's a bit unorganized, lets just say i might as well called it "DrunkScaping" as I was a bit... But I do enjoy the rustic look to it .


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

here are some photo's of the Aquarium canopy being built by one of our very own members 50seven . as you can see the front panels open up for easy access for feeding and also it folds open in half for easy cleaning. hydraulics to keep it opened as you can see. Stained black. enjoy the photos.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Subscribed!

Thanks for documenting this all for us. I'm enjoying catching up with your build.

Would you mind sending me a PM or text with the link to your manzanita supplier?

Cheers to drunkscaping!

-- Pat


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Pruss said:


> Subscribed!
> 
> Thanks for documenting this all for us. I'm enjoying catching up with your build.
> 
> ...


Sure Pat no problem !


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Finished aquarium Canopy at home on my tank !


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

eh that canopy is a beaut man! 

I think for aquascaping you can move the driftwood with the most mass (one to the far left) into the golden ratio area. That's a nice dome shape, you can't plant under that since there's no light. It's a nice cove for a center piece. Then plant all your plants around the perimeter of the cove/island.

The other pieces distract from the main focus. Also white sand fine sand would be cool. 

I'm mentioning all this before the royal family arrives from Hans.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

thanks for the input ! I'm purchasing another 36" fixture in a few weeks lol it sort of looks funny like that I agree  Was thinking of possibly running it planted all the way across from side to side . Because i have the one light thats why i left that side bare 

You'll see it tonight in person ! looks real good and we can discuss aquascaping


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Jon, that tank is a beauty.

I love the canopy, and the hydraulics are genius. Kudos to you and the builder.

I'd have a hard time parting with the livestock. It looks too good as a community tank. It really is nice to see a big tank with happy fish in it.

I think you should hold off on the additional 36" T5, I like the flexibility you have of creating light and dark pockets in the tank with only the one fixture.

Keep up the good work, pal.

-- Pat


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice set up there. If you don't mind me asking. How did you get discus Hans fish this end? Or did you buy them locally?


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Pruss said:


> Jon, that tank is a beauty.
> 
> I love the canopy, and the hydraulics are genius. Kudos to you and the builder.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pat ! , but you made a good point about the tetra becoming lunch . Essentially they were just there to keep my tank cycled. And the build was by 50seven, All his design. I think my only contribution was the height and how i wanted something that folded up. Hydro lifts was all his design 



Ryan s said:


> Nice set up there. If you don't mind me asking. How did you get discus Hans fish this end? Or did you buy them locally?


Hey Ryan , Still have not actually purchased the fish. The group buy is still on and will be opened until the end of April to give everyone time to get in on the deal. We are just working out the minor details with Stendker in Germany to bring the fish directly to us here , Much easier that way .

If you are interested PM me your name and number and I will keep you in the loop


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

UsAndThem said:


> Thanks Pat ! , but you made a good point about the tetra becoming lunch . Essentially they were just there to keep my tank cycled. And the build was by 50seven, All his design. I think my only contribution was the height and how i wanted something that folded up. Hydro lifts was all his design
> 
> Hey Ryan , Still have not actually purchased the fish. The group buy is still on and will be opened until the end of April to give everyone time to get in on the deal. We are just working out the minor details with Stendker in Germany to bring the fish directly to us here , Much easier that way .
> 
> If you are interested PM me your name and number and I will keep you in the loop


Thanks for the info. Just wanted to see if discus Hans is shipping to canada again. I got discus from him like 6 Years ago. Didn't Know it would be easier to get them from the main supplier from Germany. All the Best with your group buy. Can't wait to see the discus in your tank.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

everything looks nice and clean. Gj.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Ryan s said:


> Thanks for the info. Just wanted to see if discus Hans is shipping to canada again. I got discus from him like 6 Years ago. Didn't Know it would be easier to get them from the main supplier from Germany. All the Best with your group buy. Can't wait to see the discus in your tank.


Hans is not shipping to Canada unfortunately


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

UsAndThem said:


> Hans is not shipping to Canada unfortunately


Ok i see, so its still the Same. He used to back then.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Jon, I see that you're selling your T5HO rig... What are your new plans for lighting?

-- Pat


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Really digging the centre piece wood, wish I can find a piece looking like that.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey its for sale if you are interested send me a text 647 402 5403


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

eh homie

Looking forward to seeing some discus photos.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Um.

You have fish now, yes?

Please for posting pictures!



-- Pat


----------

